# FreeBSD on HiKey960? A73 CPU + G71 mp8 GPU + UFS + LDDR4



## zoujiaqing (Oct 15, 2017)

HiKey960
The HiKey 960 development platform is based around the Huawei Kirin 960 octa-core ARM® big.LITTLE™ processor with four ARM Cortex®-A73 and four Cortex-A53 cores with 3GB of LPDDR4 SDRAM memory, 32GB of UFS 2.0 flash storage, and the latest generation Mali™ G71 MP8 graphics processor. The board is provided by Archermind and LeMaker through multiple channels (see links on right).

Initial software support for the board is provided in the AOSP source tree based on the Android Common Kernel using the Linux 4.4 kernel release. Linaro and Huawei are also working on the Linux 4.9 based Android Common kernel and maintaining support for the Kirin 960 SoC in the mainline kernel.org tree, allowing for the availability of multiple Linux distributions for this board in the future.

*Additional Information* 
 Component Description
SoC Kirin 960
CPU 4 Cortex A73 + 4 Cortex A53 Big.Little CPU architecture
GPU ARM Mali G71 MP8
RAM 3GB LPDDR4 SDRAM
PMU Hi6421GWCV530 PMU
Storage 32GB UFS Flash Storage
Wireless WiFi (2.4- and 5-GHz dual band with two antennas) and Bluetooh 4.1
USB 2 x USB 3.0 type A (host mode only) and 1 x USB 2.0 type C OTG
Display 1 x HDMI 1.4 (Type A - full), 1 x 4L-MIPI DSI and HDMI output up to FHD 1080P
Video Inside Encoder: H.265/H.264 3840 x 2400@30fps 4 x 1080p @ 30 fps, Inside Decoder: H.265, HEVC MP/High Tier, Main 10/High Tier, H.264 BP/MP/HP, MPEG1/2/4, VC-1, VP6/8 

URL:
https://www.96boards.org/product/hikey960/
https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm64/HiKey


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jun 25, 2018)

The HiKey960 is based on a HiSilicon Kirin 960 processor, but is different to the Hikey, which uses a Kirin 620 processor. Do not mix up the Hikey960 with the Hikey. These are different computers. 
https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/96Boards/HiKey960


----------



## julian@ (Oct 8, 2018)

pitty there is no support for the UFS device on this card. (that I know of).


----------

